# Topics > Entities > Societies >  City.ai, applied AI community

## Airicist

Created by Remco Veenenberg

city.ai

youtube.com/cityai

facebook.com/cityai

twitter.com/thecityai

medium.com/cityai

Local communities:

facebook.com/AmsterdamAI

twitter.com/Amsterdam_AI

facebook.com/berlinai

twitter.com/berlin_ai

facebook.com/budapestai

hongkong.ai

twitter.com/hkg_ai

london.ai

facebook.com/LONDON9000

twitter.com/LDN_AI

linkedin.com/company/london.ai

stockholm.ai

facebook.com/groups/stockholmai

twitter.com/SthlmAi

Projects:

World Summit AI, applied Artificial Intelligence summit

----------

